# Shark Pro / Shark Pro Plus CNC



## Tttony (Sep 5, 2008)

Do any of the woodworkers here have any knowledge of the Shark Pro/Plus CNC machine, or anyone have one, I would like to hear from anybody that has one good or bad, everything I google is positive, everybody likes the software applications, I have already downloaded the trial software and have been playing around with it. The software is very addicting, it is amazing what you can do with it, what I am having a hard time with is, is it a $4000. toy or can you produce great results with it, seeing it on the computer is one thing seeing it come off the CNC table is another, I went to Rocklers for a demo, presentation is everything and that wasn't very good. If you do have one and could send or post some pictures any info that would be very helpful. Thanks for your time, Tony


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Tony,
I have the Pro/Plus machine. The software that comes with it top of the line and you'll never be able to use all of the features. The machine simple to set up and works like a charm. I'm going to set mine up to cut out small shapes that I would normally use the band saw or router to do, it beats pattern routing hands down. I use a Bosch Colt VAR router which works well.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I don't have one, but I've seen it run. It's okay, but expensive for what you get. On the other hand, it's complete, and you don't have to do much to get it to run

For less than the $4K it costs, you can have one of these:
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/diy-cnc_router_table_machines/112073-fla-300_4_x_4_r_p_router.html

It's a kit that takes a bunch more work than just screwing it together, the software is more work, but on the other hand, your work area is 4' x 4' x 8" and the spindle is a lot more powerful. You can drop down a 1/2 sheet of ply or MDF and have it cut out a complete project. You can do most woodworking joints, with very repeatable cuts. It's around .005" accurate overall when dialed in.

That particular model, and the company it comes from, has a lot of positives, and a couple of negatives (read the thread), and there are other designs around that have their own pluses and minuses, but they would all beat the Shark on price/performance. You can't go to a Rockler store and see it run.

If you are interested in CNC for woodworking, cnczone is your place.

If you want a complete system with limits, but needing no real work to get it to cut parts, the Shark is okay.


----------



## Monty22 (Oct 19, 2010)

I do not have the CNC Shark. However, I noted that there is a limitation to the length and width of any project. This was brought to my attention because I had been looking at the CarveWright CNC, which although also has a similar size limitation on width, it does not have a limitation on length of project. The difference in the two machines is contributed to the fact that the CNC Shark Carving Head movers over a stationary workpiece, whereas the CarveWright has a moving base that carries the workpiece along under the Carving Head. Therefore you have unlimited length of project.

I do not own or have used either machine, but this was just one capability that I noted. If someone has opinion about either of these machines I would also appreciate comments.


----------



## Arbo (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with brtech, the kit he linked to is a good one. I used 80/20 aluminum and built my own using the same carraiges and such. It's a bit different than the kit, but made to suit my needs. I have a 24×80" cut area on mine.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Monty22, the difference between moving table and moving gantry is more complex than "unlimited length of project".

There are indeed two basic types of CNC wood routers - one moves the gantry holding the spindle to the right place on the work and the other moves the table the work rests on to move the work to the spindle. Generally, a moving table router is a bit more accurate and stable than a moving gantry router. Moving table routers usually have smaller in work area.

Any moving gantry router could theoretically allow work to slide in part way and stick out both sides, allowing you to work on wood longer than the gantry. In practice, some allow that, and some have something in the way. However, repositioning the wood accurately is not very easy, although it is doable. You usually need some kind of indexing system. Note that it's a moving gantry that allows bigger projects. A moving table router would have trouble moving a project piece bigger than the table.


----------



## LatheMeDown (Feb 9, 2011)

After a great deal of research looking into the Carvewright and CNC, I went down and ordered my CNC Shark Pro system (like a kid in a candy store). If you "google" search CNC Shark Pro you'll find a lot of information to include pictures, reviews, pros of cons. One of the best reviews came from "router Forums" and I would recommend google searching "Vcarve Pro" for excellent information regarding programs for the CNC. 
I'm extremely anxious to receive my new addition to my work shop and put the research and programs to use. Problematic; now I just have to find a place for it in the work shop (that would be my half of the garage). 
If you are looking into the Carvewright, look closely as I discovered 90% of the reviews were poor, that you buy a poorly designed product and the company offers you up grades to improve for a fee of course. There was only a small handful or reviews it could be that more people were satisfied with it but didn't write a review.

Good luck Tony, I'll keep you posted on progress and post some pictures as well.


----------



## Kenney (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if AutoCAD is compatible with the Shark?


----------



## Phil_B (May 4, 2011)

Vetric s/w imports dwg and dxf (among other formats) so it is very compatible.

PMB
http://benchmark.20m.com


----------



## Pick (Feb 4, 2010)

I do not own a CNC SHark Pro, but my friend does, so I've had the pleasure of using it alot lately.

Software- I love it. Easy to use. I've found no limit to my creativity on this program. The way you can input just about any file to VCarve Pro and have it cut it is great. The way you can twist and shape letters for sign making is amazing. The toolpaths area is extensive and well done. I've been working on some inlays that are darn near flawless. The prism letters are neat looking when you are done with them.

Machine- Mostly solidly built. The Pro comes with a fully slotted table which is good and bad. I like the ability to clamp anywhere you need, but the separate bars that make up the table flex independently giving you a possibly uneven surface. The rest of the machine is made of some high density plastic and has held up very well.

Router- The CNC Shark's are designed to work with a Bosch Colt variable speed router. I like the router alot. My buddy has had the same router in his for 2 years and it sounds as good as new. The bit selection is infinite for the router, since it takes any 1/4" shank router bit.

Why did my buddy get the CNC Shark instead of the carvewright? Well, first, the carvewright is from Crapsman. Second, the carvewright has a fully integrated motor, and proprietary bits. This means that if you use your machine alot, you have to buy a whole new motor for around $400, whereas with the shark you can buy a $120 Bosch colt. The proprietary bits are about $50, and most 1/4" shank bits will cost you less than $25. You can also do unlimited lengths on the Shark, you just have to index the board as you go along.

I hope this was helpful!


----------



## TRT190 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi There,

Does anyone interested in making a logo sign out of wood using the cnc router. Size appx 30"x20"x6/4? If interetsed, please send me a price quote to [email protected]


----------

